# State Parks



## PA BUCK 2 (Oct 17, 2006)

Been to some good state parks this year. Port Cresant, Young State Park and this weekend at Tawas Point. All very pretty, state has some great properties!!!! wife did a great job on getting sights right on the water in PC and YSP. Will be packing up and going to Camp Petsego (emmet county park) this weekend... I have heard good things about it...

what are some of your favorites?


----------



## thumbgoodfisherman (Dec 6, 2005)

Hands down for me it's Bay City state park. We go every labor day weekend.


----------



## big show (Sep 10, 2007)

Aloha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

Orchard beach..

Here fishy fishy..


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

Porkies.


----------



## Bux-n-Dux (Dec 18, 2009)

Wilderness State Park or Petosky 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

UU


PA BUCK 2 said:


> Been to some good state parks this year. Port Cresant, Young State Park and this weekend at Tawas Point. All very pretty, state has some great properties!!!! wife did a great job on getting sights right on the water in PC and YSP. Will be packing up and going to Camp Petsego (emmet county park) this weekend... I have heard good things about it...
> 
> what are some of your favorites?


I fished off of Pet-a-sega last week and the water was fouled with weeds and this nasty looking white foam. I hadn't fished Pickerel all year and was quite surprised at the water quality. I have a home a few miles away and was disappointed.

The area is scenic though and I'm positive you'll catch some walleyes even though you may have a hard time catching a keeper.

The campground is decent. PM me if your around and maybe I can point you towards some fish or anything your interested in, in the area.

I agree Petoskey and Wilderness are great parks. Petoskey S.P. is what got me hung up on the area enough to plant some roots in the area and build a home.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

We stopped at Wilderness SP for a night this week on our way back from the UP. First time. Now keep in mind, I'm way biased for rustic camping but what a cluster**** of people all crammed in like sardines! I would NEVER go back unless off season.


----------



## Bux-n-Dux (Dec 18, 2009)

KKid, I agree. I like it most up there in the fall (when the kids are back in school). One thing that annoys me the most about our state parks now is the removal of the trees to fit these ridiculous RV's and monster 5th Wheels.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## PA BUCK 2 (Oct 17, 2006)

THanks for all of the replies guys. We just got back from Pet o sega. Good campground- I did not get to fish- as we had 33 people up there for a annual get together that my wife has been doing for 23 years now. we did have a couple guys fishing Pickerel and they caught some pike- but they were mostly messing around and not that serious about it. I rented a pontoon and anchored it in Pickerel Lake. Alanson had the riverfest going on so there was bands and bouncers for the kids (lots of people though), went through the lock and swing bridge in the water way, sand bar on Crooked was a favorite... The kids loved the camp ground. The adults liked the clean bathrooms and the views. 

As far as the camp sites- they are fairly large and still had trees standing which is great (as mentioned above SP seem to have removed a lot of the trees). They seperate the the tents and RVs into different loops which I think is nice too. They had nightly movies for the kids in pavillions- beach looked nice but temps were not that great for swimming. They are pretty strict on noise- which is OK for us. We had a family rent a cabin down near the lake which was an awesome spot to have camp fires and catch the sunset. All in all- a pretty good trip!!!


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Bux-n-Dux said:


> KKid, I agree. I like it most up there in the fall (when the kids are back in school). One thing that annoys me the most about our state parks now is the removal of the trees to fit these ridiculous RV's and monster 5th Wheels.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


The trees that are being removed are not to allow for better access of RV's. All cutting going into State Parks now is to remove all Ash Trees. There should not be a single Ash tree in any State Park campground in the LP. Also, there are federal guidelines for hazard trees through OSHA. Parks are required to do a survey every year of all trees in campgrounds and have to remove any trees that meet the hazard criteria. This keeps parks in line with OSHA. If you've noticed though, most of the trees removed are being replaced with a more diverse array of trees to help prevent future issues like EAB from wiping out the entire canopy.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

depends what we are looking for. one of our favs is algonac state park. also sterling state park down in monroe. another is onoway state park on black lake.


----------



## Unclered (Sep 30, 2010)

took a drive through Otsego Lake SP last week and it looked very nice......many sites with lake view even though on a bluff.

i will be visiting as a camper in the near future............

even the county park on the other side of the lake looked nice.


----------



## 5eyes (Jan 24, 2003)

nice parks all but, my fave would have to be Van Riper in Champion..best time?..just after Labor Day..weather, wildlife, scenery,fishing are all very good 5


----------



## PerchPatrol (Mar 31, 2006)

My family & I really love Muskollonge Lake State Park, Northwest of Newberry.


----------



## spoonfed (Jan 8, 2011)

5eyes said:


> nice parks all but, my fave would have to be Van Riper in Champion..best time?..just after Labor Day..weather, wildlife, scenery,fishing are all very good 5


Agree one of my favs along with fort wilkens copper harbor. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

